# BAKU | Property Tower | 114m | 32 fl | U/C



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

17.06.2015



















_Photo by user Azerbaijan_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction started again 

15.03.2017:










_Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

_Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

_Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

_photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov:










https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Photo by Али-Махаммед Новрузов
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

by Али-Махаммед Новрузов
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

June 2018:




























_Photos by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Photos by Punhan Sarabi
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

October 2019:










https://vk.com/modernaz


----------

